# Range Report: M&Pc v's P99 QA



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Went to the range today and decided I would shoot my P99QA against my M&Pc. I did this last time with my PX4 and thought it was fun so I decided to do it again. Both guns are 9mm and I used 115gr Blazer Aluminum FMJ. I had one FTF with my M&P and no problems with the P99. For some reason my M&Pc has had a few FTFs with aluminum casing ammo. I shot at 7 yards and put a few rounds down range, for warm-up, before the test. The P99 QA trigger is similar in theory to the M&P but the QA trigger is a tad bit heavier and the travel is shorter. Both guns fit my hand very well and point naturally for me.

I shot in the following order. M&P right target then the left. P99 right target then the left. M&P right target then P99 left. 10 rounds at each target and a whole lot of fun.

M&Pc










P99 QA










M&Pc and P99 QA










Close ups of the last two targets. I don't think these were my best two though.



















This is giving me something different to do at the range plus I like to see if I'm making progress. Both guns are a blast to shoot and would recommend either of the two. My M&Pc has held its own against my P99 QA and PX4 Storm.

By the way, the P99 is up for sale in the classifieds. It is not that I don't like it but I want a 92 Inox or 85 Nickel Cheetah and I probably should sell to finance one of the two.
__________________


----------

